# bienvenido a mi poster



## ChocolateLover

Bonjour a tout le monde!

¿Pouvez-vous moi dire si cest correcte la frase, s'il vous plait?

Bienvenue a moi poster=Bienvendio a mi poster

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Tina.Irun

> =ChocolateLover;8171341]Bonjour à tout le monde!
> ¿Pouvez-vous me dire si la phrase est correcte, s'il vous plaît?


 
*



Bienvenue à mon poster= Bienvenido a mi póster

Click to expand...

*Hola:
¿Qué entiendes por "póster" ?


----------



## chics

Mmm... un "póster" en castellano es lo que en francés es un _affiche_, una foto grande que se cuelga en la pared.


----------



## Tina.Irun

chics said:


> Mmm... un "póster" en castellano es lo que en francés es un _afiche_, una foto grande que se cuelga en la pared.


Hola chics:
Supongo que querías decir "une affiche" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/affiche
Lo que no entiendo es "bienvenido a" un póster. 

Quería confirmar la mejor traducción para "póster", teniendo en cuenta que nuestro forero es inglés y podría pensar en otro tipo de "póster" que el habitual.
Nota: tomar "forero" en sentido general (odio, como Pérez-Reverte, tener que poner forero/a...).


----------



## capials

*Poster* del inglés es decir reproducción , también de cuadros de pintores , que se cuelga en la pared .


----------



## yserien

El verbo francés "poster" es otra cosa : Préparer pour être expédié (libeller, affranchir) et (faire) expédier, mettre dans une boîte aux lettres de la Poste ou déposer à un bureau de Poste. CNRTL


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Con "poster o cartel" me refería a un poster academico que se muestra en una conferencia.

¿Creen que "une affiche" o un "poster" sería mejor?

Merci


----------



## chics

¿En qué idioma? La verdad es que "bienvenidos a mi póster" me parece un poco raro como presentación, pero gramaticalmente es correcto... Aún no sé si lo buscas en castellano o en francés.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Perdon, buscaba ayuda con la frase francesa, pero si la frase no esta bien en español no dudes en corregirme. 

¿Crees que "une affiche" sería mejor?

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Lo que intentan decirte Tina y Chics en sus mensajes es que la asociación de la palabra bienvenida y del póster no tiene sentido ni en francés ni en español. 

Mientras no nos digas exactamente de qué se trata ('"un poster académico que se muestra en una conferencia." no nos aclara nada desgraciadamente), no podremos ayudarte a encontrar algo comprensible, que suene bien *y* corresponda a tus deseos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Perdón, lo que quiero traducir es la acción de dar la bienvenida a los invitados que vienen a ver un póster académico, como forma de saludar. Los invitados ven cada póster académico que están en las mesas.

¿Me explico?

Gracias


----------



## swift

Hola:

Por ahí debiste haber comenzado, amigo. 

Bienvenidos a la exposición de mis afiches.
Bienvenidos a mi exposición de pósters.

Entre un anglicismo y un galicismo, no sé por cuál decidirme. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Y cómo se diría en francés?



> Bienvenidos a mi exposición de pósters


En español, ¿no sería "de póster" porque la persona sólo tiene un póster, aunque hay muchos dentro del salón?
Gracias


----------



## swift

¡Ah, lo querías en francés también! 

Mira, de paso te corrijo tu primer mensaje.


			
				ChocolateLover said:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Pouvez-vous me dire si cette phrase est correcte, s'il vous plaît ?
> 
> Bienvenue à mon poster = Bienvenido a mi póster
> 
> Merci beaucoup


En francés, yo diría: _Bienvenue à mon exposition d'affiches_.

Pero a lo mejor alguien tendrá una mejor idea. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## TomHagen

Hola a tod@s,

Creo que a lo que ChL se refiere no es a una exposición de pósters, sino a un póster académico. Se trata de una de las modalidades de presentación de un tema en cierto tipo de congresos (por ejemplo, en medicina). Otras de las modalidades pueden ser las conferencias y las comunicaciones.
En este sentido es correcta la expresión en castellano "bienvenido a mi póster", así como la francesa "Bienvenue à mon poster"

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

TomHagen said:


> *Creo que* a lo que ChL se refiere....





> Bienvenue à mon poster"



Si me dicen esto a mí me quedaré más que perpleja.
Ni idea de lo que puede ser este "póster"
En francés usamos esta palabra exclusivamente para designar ciertos carteles, por ejemplo de cine, de actores o cantantes, de turismo...(exceptuando en principio las carteles publicitarios que son las "affiches" de toda la vida)


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos



> Creo que a lo que ChL se refiere no es a una exposición de pósters, sino a un póster académico. Se trata de una de las modalidades de presentación de un tema en cierto tipo de congresos (por ejemplo, en medicina). Otras de las modalidades pueden ser las conferencias y las comunicaciones.
> En este sentido es correcta la expresión en castellano "bienvenido a mi póster", así como la francesa "Bienvenue à mon poster"


 Así es 



> Si me dicen esto a mí me quedaré más que perpleja.
> Ni idea de lo que puede ser este "póster"
> En francés usamos esta palabra exclusivamente para designar ciertos carteles, por ejemplo de cine, de actores o cantantes, de turismo...(exceptuando en principio las carteles publicitarios que son las "affiches" de toda la vida)




¿Entonces esta bien decir "Bienvenue a mon affiche"?

Gracias


----------



## Balonvolea

Un *póster* académico (para un congreso, por ejemplo) es una representación visual, muy concentrada, de la hipótesis, métodos, resultados y conclusiones de una investigación. Aquí hay un ejemplo. 

Yo he escuchado a menudo la palabra *"poster"* en la Universidad de Brest en referencia a este modo de presentación.

Así que yo diría _poster_ y no _affiche_. 

Un saludo.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Así que, ¿se diría "Bienvenido a mi póster"=Bienvenue à mon poster?

Gracias


----------

